# Fuck, Marry, or Kill Game



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Simple I'll start off with three wrestlers, next person, decides who'd he fuck marry or kill, and the names three wrestlers. 

Haha simple.

My first 3 will be the NXT Girls.

Eva Marie, Asuka, and Bayley.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Eva - Kill
Asuka - Fuck
Bayley - Marry


My 3:
Becky
Sasha
Alexa Bliss


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

F: Alex Bliss
M: Sasha
K: Beck


Rusev
Lesnar
Big Show


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

That is a brutal one.

Kill Alexa (I hate to but there's got to be one)
Fuck Sasha
Marry Becky.

Next one:

Paige
Charlotte
Nikki


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

krtgolfing said:


> My 3:
> Becky
> Sasha
> Alexa Bliss


Fuck Alexa
Marry Becky
sadly, Kill Sasha

Torrie Wilson, Trish Stratus, Stacy Keibler


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> That is a brutal one.
> 
> Kill Alexa (I hate to but there's got to be one)
> Fuck Sasha
> ...



Paige - Marry
Charlotte - Kill
Nikki - Fuck

Another tough one. Nikki and Paige!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hurin said:


> Torrie Wilson, Trish Stratus, Stacy Keibler


 F- Trish
M- Torrie 
K - Stacy.

Layla, Victoria, Brooke Tessmacher


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> F- Trish
> M- Torrie
> K - Stacy.
> 
> Layla, Victoria, Brooke Tessmacher


F- Brooke
M- Layla
K - Victoria

Paige, Sasha Banks, and Charlotte.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Plato said:


> F- Brooke
> M- Layla
> K - Victoria
> 
> Paige, Sasha Banks, and Charlotte.


F- Paige
M- Sasha
K- Charlotte

Santana Garrett, Asuka, Emma.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Marry- sasha

Fuck - paige

kill - charlotte 


jbl cole saxton :hayden3


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

CJ said:


> F- Paige
> M- Sasha
> K- Charlotte
> 
> Santana Garrett, Asuka, Emma.




F- Santana

M- Emma

K- Asuka


Dana Brooke, Eva Marie , Renee Young


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

polar bear said:


> F- Santana
> 
> M- Emma
> 
> ...


F- Eva
M- Renee
K- Dana

Maria Kanellis, Melina, Beth Phoenix


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

F - Sasha Banks
m- Becky Lynch
k - Charlotte


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> F- Eva
> M- Renee
> K- Dana
> 
> Maria Kanellis, Melina, Beth Phoenix




F Beth Phoenix

M Maria

K Melina 

Sable, Gail Kim, Molly Holly


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Fuck Sable
Marry Gail
Kill Molly Holly

Scarlett Bordeaux, Santana Garrett, Becky Lynch


----------



## Giuseppe c (Jun 30, 2020)

Master Bate said:


> Simple I'll start off with three wrestlers, next person, decides who'd he fuck marry or kill, and the names three wrestlers.
> 
> Haha simple.
> 
> My first 3 w





Master Bate said:


> Simple I'll start off with three wrestlers, next person, decides who'd he fuck marry or kill, and the names three wrestlers.
> 
> Haha simple.
> 
> ...


Fuck. Sasha banks
Marry. Becky lynch
Kill noone


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Marry Becky 
Fuck Scarlett 
kill Santana

Charlotte flair Natalie Hart Tessa Blanchard


----------



## You're A Ghost (Aug 7, 2020)

F- Charlotte
M- Tessa
K- Natalya

Kairi Sane, Torrie Wilson, Aubrey Edwards


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

You're A Ghost said:


> F- Charlotte
> M- Tessa
> K- Natalya
> 
> Kairi Sane, Torrie Wilson, Aubrey Edwards


Marry - Torrie
F - Kairi
K- Aubrey

Awesome Kong, Bull Nakano, Nia Jax


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Bull Nakano is actually a pretty good looking woman specially now... she's a GILF










F- Awesome Kong
M - Bull
K - Nia Jax

Nia Jax isn't that bad looking besides here weight but damn she has a shitty personality! And you know Awesome Kong is a freak LOL

Lucha Underground Latina Edition

Catrina 








Ivelisse 








Melissa Santos


----------

